# Hatchling with no eyes



## LRZtorts (Sep 24, 2016)

Just had a hatchling hatch out and discovered he had no eyes. Looks like he has an under bite too. His clutch mate is healthy and active.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Sep 24, 2016)

Does he eat and soak ? How interesting !


----------



## LRZtorts (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't know if he eats yet, he just made his way out of his shell about 5 minutes ago. ill be watching him closely to see how he does for sure


----------



## bryson white (Sep 24, 2016)

keep us posted


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 24, 2016)

He's super adorable!!!! I wonder what made him come with no eyes?? I hope he does well. Such a cutie.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2016)

GOD! That really is strange.  Please watch him and keep us updated.

By the way, he is gorgeous.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 25, 2016)

Someone on here had a grown Redfoot without eyes. Hope he is strong and survives.


----------



## LRZtorts (Sep 25, 2016)

Day 2 and he seems to be doing good. He is getting soaked in warm water, and has absorbed almost all of his yolk sack. Hopefully once the yolk is absorbed completely I'll notice him starting to eat. He has some of the most unique shell color I have ever gotten from one of my hatchlings.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2016)

Glad he is doing well. He sure is pretty along with being special


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2016)

He is beautiful.
Really hope he makes it.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 26, 2016)

He still healthy?


----------



## Kristoff (Sep 26, 2016)

Please do keep us posted. A precious baby.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Sep 26, 2016)

Extra scutes are always cute!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Sep 26, 2016)

What a cutie!


----------



## LRZtorts (Sep 26, 2016)

Day 3: Still looking good. Haven't eaten anything yet but they usually don't the first few days. Moves around good and seems alert. I need to start thinking of some names. Here he is soaking next to his clutch mate.

Here are some up close


I'm actually more concerned about his underbite than him being blind. Does anyone have any adults that have under bites? Does it affect their ability to eat or eat certain things?


----------



## bryson white (Sep 26, 2016)

i wouldn't think so because of all the tortoises and turtles that I've seen with an overgrown beak can still eat. but it could be a whole different problem with an under bite.


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 26, 2016)

I hope your little guy eats. Watch him close while he eats and let us know if his under bite seems to be a problem. I hope it's not!


----------



## Fredkas (Sep 26, 2016)

Keep us update. I want to know his story, btw what is under bite hehe..


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 5, 2016)

Any updates on the little guy?


----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 6, 2016)

He will be 2 weeks old this Saturday. He is active when I soak him, and seems to be eating. He is smaller than his clutch mate still though. I figured with his shell deformations he will always be a little bit smaller. He isn't shy at all like other hatchlings, I guess it's because he can't see me watching him like the others. 

I have kept him in the incubator a little longer than normal to help ensure he is staying humid. I plan on moving him to a small enclosure with a good humid hide this weekend so I can keep an eye on him and see how he does in a bigger area.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 6, 2016)

LRZtorts said:


> He will be 2 weeks old this Saturday. He is active when I soak him, and seems to be eating. He is smaller than his clutch mate still though. I figured with his shell deformations he will always be a little bit smaller. He isn't shy at all like other hatchlings, I guess it's because he can't see me watching him like the others.
> 
> I have kept him in the incubator a little longer than normal to help ensure he is staying humid. I plan on moving him to a small enclosure with a good humid hide this weekend so I can keep an eye on him and see how he does in a bigger area.


Glad to hear he's doing good


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 6, 2016)

Anymore pictures of your hatchlings would be awesome, he's such a cute little dude.


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 6, 2016)

Girl I'm buying a Russian from has a 15month old hatchling with an underbite he's very small has not grown much but is doing good. I would love to see more pics of your baby as well!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 6, 2016)

Bless his little heart. Hope he does well.


----------



## Lu_x85 (Oct 7, 2016)

Bless him! Hope he continues to do well and looking forward to updates on his progress!


----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 9, 2016)

Here are some pictures of him enjoying some food. 2 weeks old yesterday. I have moved him out of the incubator in a small enclosure with his other sibling who hatched just before him. They have been actively eating, exploring and burying themselves like baby Russian tortoises should.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 9, 2016)

He's adorable! Is it difficult for him to find food and water? Do you think his eyes are underneath the skin, or just plain gone?


----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 9, 2016)

His eyes for some reason never developed. His sense of smell seems to be good, I does take him a few more tries at biting at the food to get his mouth on it though. I've been placing him right in a pile of food now to ensure he can find it.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like he's going to be one smart tortoise, I'm glad he's with such a great owner!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 10, 2016)

So happy the little one is eating. His other senses will probably be stronger to make up for the loss of his eyes. This made me smile to see him eating!


----------



## leigti (Oct 10, 2016)

I would watch carefully, he's going to be more susceptible to being bullied.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 11, 2016)

He's so cute! Is he for sale?


----------



## enzot91 (Oct 11, 2016)

He has a lovely shell. It'll be very interesting to see how he develops!


----------



## motero (Oct 11, 2016)

My experience with the blind hatchlings, they seem more prone to flipping and not being able to right them selves, this is a problem when you have hot basking spots and can't check on them often. Good luck with Ray.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 11, 2016)

I had a Sulcata Hatchling born with no eyes last year. It took a lot of hands on effort to make sure he ate. What really helped him out the most though was getting him into a routine and not changing anything in the enclosure or it would mess up everything he knew. Get in a habit of regular soakings and each time he is done set him in the food facing the direction of his hide. At least that's what worked for me. It took some learning, coaxing, and trial and error but eventually his instincts kicked in and he knew what to do. I would also suggest raising him alone without any other hatchlings in the enclosure as it becomes an unfair competition over resources.


----------



## leigti (Oct 11, 2016)

motero said:


> My experience with the blind hatchlings, they seem more prone to flipping and not being able to right them selves, this is a problem when you have hot basking spots and can't check on them often. Good luck with Ray.


You just need to modify the environment. No big drop off's, no pokey plants, don't move things once you put them in there. Always put him back in the exact place and facing the same direction when you take him out or pick him up for any reason. Talk to him, let him get used to your voice. No reason he can't live a long healthy life as long as there's nothing else wrong. You may have to modify his diet a little bit because of the underbite but that's OK. And Helsing him alone be the best option for him. You can also have various Turpines, different substrates etc. in the enclosure so that he knows easier that there are different regions instead of just a mass of one type of footing. And don't avoid "furniture" like rocks and plants, again it will give him some orientation to where he is.
He would have difficulty writing himself because he doesn't have vision to give him any orientation two up or down.


----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 11, 2016)

I have him in a small enclosure now so I can keep a good eye on him and make sure he can get around. Some he is still small I don't have any obstacles in the enclosure, worried about him running into things and possibly getting flipped over. 

Thanks for the advice, so far he is doing well!


----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 11, 2016)

Wolfie said:


> He's so cute! Is he for sale?


I am planning on keeping him because of they fact that he doesn't have eyes and I would like to see how he grows. I do have one of his clutch mates that has no deformities that will be for sell if you are interested.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 11, 2016)

LRZtorts said:


> I am planning on keeping him because of they fact that he doesn't have eyes and I would like to see how he grows. I do have one of his clutch mates that has no deformities that will be for sell if you are interested.



Ya sure? I'd pay extra for him.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 11, 2016)

GOD bless him. He's so cute.

Glad he's doing so well.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 11, 2016)

Wolfie said:


> Ya sure? I'd pay extra for him.


I would consider it if I knew he was going to an experienced keeper who could provide for him and give him the extra care he will need. He is still too young to sell though, I like to keep my hatchlings for at least month to ensure they are growing and eating healthy.


----------



## LRZtorts (Oct 15, 2016)

Enjoying sometime in the sun today


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 15, 2016)

I think he is beautiful.
He will feel the warmth of the sun and love it so much.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 15, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2016)

He's so sweet!


----------

